# Yellow/Whiteish 1 inch long worm



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

I can think of 2 things, planaria, or nematodes. I copied some descriptions from another site for you:

Nematodes

Nematodes are small, thin, white/transparent free-living roundworms and the "swim" moving themselves in a wave like pattern (well, forming an S shape). If disturbed, they will swim around wriggling briskly. You can find them from the substrate and they are the ones that might appear from the filter when you turn it on. These ones are harmless, but as with any other "pest", if there's too many of them, you are either overfeeding or just not keeping the tank clean enough of debris, decaying plant matter.

Planaria

Non-parasitic flatworms. Crossed-eyed grossness, just pure yucky! The only small creature I dislike (I get shivers down my spine even thinking about them). If you split it, it will regenerate and you will end up having 2 planaria. There seems to be several different colours in the common ones found in aquariums, transparent, white, brown and red. There's actually nothing really horrible about them, but they can bother small shrimp and snails and might eat fish/snail eggs. 

They love shrimp pellets, pieces of meat, dead fish/shrimp and they will also eat small live creatures if they can catch them. They move on the surfaces, even under the water surface and are most active by night. If disturbed, they will retract themselves (shorter and wider), let go and drop down to the bottom.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 96GTRagTop (Mar 31, 2008)

Dtld9 said:


> I can think of 2 things, planaria, or nematodes. I copied some descriptions from another site for you:
> 
> Nematodes
> 
> ...


willl mandorin dragonets eat them?[/b]


----------

